# Do you remember...Hats?



## Fyrefox (Aug 10, 2020)

There was a time when a man, to be considered fully dressed, wouldn't venture outside without wearing a _hat.  _Now I'm not talking _ball caps, _or worse yet, ball caps worn backwards; I'm talking _real _hats of recognizable style.  Watch old black-and-white movies, and you'll see men wearing them.  Watch old newsreels, and you'll find a sea of hats wherever a crowd of men are depicted.  My father wore a hat going to or returning from work every day, even in summer heat.  It was expected, and was part of the male uniform of the day.  Even boys wore caps.  Can you imagine _Indiana Jones _without his rakish fedora?  I don't think so...

Do you remember when men routinely wore hats, those relics of a dressier age?  What memories do you have of them?


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 10, 2020)

My grampa wore his fedora.....everywhere

except

inside

I think they came back for a bit after the Indiana Jones movie

I think caps/hats have traditionally been worn to block the sun
Especially when working the farm

Funny thing, you can recognize a guy that works the field, when attending church
No hats
White forehead stands out like a beacon


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 10, 2020)

Good Cowboys never lost their white hats no matter how violent the fight got!!!!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2020)

I’ve always loved cowboy hats. I’ve had a few over the years, but they got lost somewhere along the line.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 10, 2020)

I thought my father looked so weird when he stopped wearing a hat.  Since he was a lawyer he wore suits every day and he looked so underdressed.  He had a good head of wavy hair, but I just never got used to it.  This began when JFK became President as he eschewed hats since he was a maniac about his hair.  Used to drive Jackie nuts.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 10, 2020)

My handsome dad was a blond version of Frank Sinatra; not only did their faces resemble, but their builds (skinny!) and birthdates.  My dad's handprints and footprints exactly matched Frank's at Grauman's Chinese Theater.  Both wore hats.  When I see this pic, I can see my dad.  I know I must have a pic of my dad in a hat somewhere, but till then, this will have to do:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 10, 2020)

Nothing IMO looks classier or sexier than a Homburg or Fedora on a well-dressed man. Separates real men from the boys...

My grandfather wore both, and he always looked so dashing and proper.

Today's ball-caps... ech!

Oil-stained, stinky, sweaty, dirty ball-caps! Seems it's the style nowadays (for men), to wake up and pull a ball cap over unwashed, uncombed hair.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Seems it's the style nowadays (for men), to wake up and pull a ball cap over *unwashed, uncombed hair*.


Or NO Hair!


----------



## katlupe (Aug 10, 2020)

My father always wore those hats if he went anywhere. Now my brother almost always has worn a cowboy hat. My son off and on through the years will wear different hats. His latest being a top hat.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 10, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Or NO Hair!


My son goes for the no hair look and has for a lot of years now. I imagine if he let it grow, he would be balding anyway.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 10, 2020)

I think the styles in the 30's and 40's were the best!  I know hardly anyone agrees with me but the lady's suits with the gathered sleeves, long skinny skirts and  HATS were so stlish and chic!
i remember my Dad always wore a hat inthe 40's and 50's.  he looked debonair.
My late husband would never be caught without his cowboy hat!
And a man who can wear a baseball cap, a Stetson, or a top hat tells that he's confident and has his own unique style.  (says a lot about him)  He KNOWS who he is and what he likes! 
I'm ALL FOR bringing back HATS!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 10, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I think the styles in the 30's and 40's were the best!  I know hardly anyone agrees with me but the lady's suits with the gathered sleeves, long skinny skirts and  HATS were so stlish and chic!


I agree with you.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> There was a time when a man, to be considered fully dressed, wouldn't venture outside without wearing a _hat.  _Now I'm not talking _ball caps, _or worse yet, ball caps worn backwards; I'm talking _real _hats of recognizable style.  Watch old black-and-white movies, and you'll see men wearing them.  Watch old newsreels, and you'll find a sea of hats wherever a crowd of men are depicted.  My father wore a hat going to or returning from work every day, even in summer heat.  It was expected, and was part of the male uniform of the day.  Even boys wore caps.  Can you imagine _Indiana Jones _without his rakish fedora?  I don't think so...
> 
> Do you remember when men routinely wore hats, those relics of a dressier age?  What memories do you have of them?
> 
> View attachment 117371


Just out of curiosity why did men dress so nice & always wear hats back then? And how could they afford those snazzy outfits?


----------



## Gaer (Aug 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Just out of curiosity why did men dress so nice & always wear hats back then? And how could they afford those snazzy outfits?


It was a different era with different objectives.  Looking "snazzy" was held in high regard. Men were often judged by their impressiveness of character. Look at the movies from that era.  How many times did you see Cary Grant in anything but a suit and tie?  
Culture today has become more and more casual.  Some say by abandoning this respectfulness and dignity also reflects the overall demise of mankind.
Affording the suits?  Many only had one suit and it was a priority to finally get one; almost like finally getting into "long pants".


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Gaer said:


> It was a different era with different objectives.  Looking "snazzy" was held in high regard. Men were often judged by their impressiveness of character. Look at the movies from that era.  How many times did you see Cary Grant in anything but a suit and tie?
> Culture today has become more and more casual.  Some say by abandoning this respectfulness and dignity also reflects the overall demise of mankind.
> Affording the suits?  Many only had one suit and it was a priority to finally get one; almost like finally getting into "long pants".


Well the women dressed nice too. I'm a slob in comparison. But you would never catch me dead doing something like this...


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 10, 2020)

*I've still got my fedora, and when I used to wear it, some of my mates used to take the p**s out of me by saying, "Eh up!! The ghost riders are coming."*

*I always replied, "Yippee-aye-ooh, yippee-aye eeeeh."** *


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 10, 2020)

My dad hated hats. The only hat I ever saw him wear was what was called a "pork pie hat"(?).  He only wore it a few times. I've taken after my dad. I hate wearing hats. I just don't like things on my head. I was always getting into trouble ,when I was in the Navy for not wearing my "cover". I loathed wearing the damn white dixie cup.
Yet, I have cousins, whom I would not recognize if they weren't wearing their baseball caps.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 10, 2020)

My daddy would wear a cowboy hat.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

For a while my dad got into those smaller straw hats with those Hawaiian shirts. Mother & I always got a giggle out of it.


----------



## Lashann (Aug 10, 2020)

My father always wore a fedora whenever he wore a suit and as a kid, I remember seeing other men do the same.  I must admit that I liked this combination as it gave a dignified appearance overall.  IMO getting "dressed up" in today's society often means something totally different.... sadly.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

My father always wore a fedora also. I think nearly all men did in those days, in the cities, anyway.

But the only type of men's hat that I love the looks of is a cowboy hat. They look good on women, too.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 10, 2020)

My dad always wore a fedora.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 10, 2020)

If you ever want clean, cheap laughs we'll go try on hats... I look so ridiculous in them!  This is me in St. Augustine, doing my best imitation of the "Ascot Opening Race" song from My Fair Lady =P


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

I look stupid in hats too. I never would've survived back in the day if they were necessary.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2020)

Sunny said:


> But the only type of men's hat that I love the looks of is a cowboy hat. They look good on women, too.



Yes, it's all about the hat around these parts ..


----------



## Duster (Aug 10, 2020)

My dad wore a fedora. My husband wears one of these:

It looks like a gangster hat from the old days.

My son loved hats when he was 4-7 years old and had to have anything unusual or goofy. He insisted on wearing hats all of the time, except to sleep in.  Just one of those phases kids go through. He was cute, though.


----------



## bingo (Aug 10, 2020)

my husband and i have hats on...winter...summer..fall.. spring


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 10, 2020)

My Dad always wore a fedora when when he went out in his overcoat in the winter even after he retired. Had a white straw sort of bucket shaped hat he wore to do outside work in the summer & a white “painter’s hat for some other jobs. When I was a teen & young adult I don’t remember guys wearing anything but a wool hat in the winter & once in awhile maybe some jokey hat. Use to be only thugs wore their hats backwards.

But what I want to know is when & why did men stop taking their hats off indoors? Everywhere even nice restaurants, Performances & lectures, all those backward or frontward baseball hats or fakey looking cowboy hats. Even in dr office waiting rooms.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> But what I want to know is when & why did men stop taking their hats off indoors? Everywhere even nice restaurants, Performances & lectures, all those backward or frontward baseball hats or fakey looking cowboy hats. Even in dr office waiting rooms.


My guess would be hat hair?


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 10, 2020)

It's strange I don't remember my dad wearing a hat although I know he sometimes must have. He never went off to work, but only out the back door of our house into his Mom&Pop grocery/meat market.  He had a beautiful head of hair.
Bowmore is never without a hat outside because of skin damage from the sun. He was not blessed with a beautiful head of hair.  
Since there's little these days to keep us entertained I give you the fashion show I insisted on. 
*The German hat  The Irish hat  The conductor hat  The engineer hat*


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 10, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 117428
> 
> If you ever want clean, cheap laughs we'll go try on hats... I look so ridiculous in them!  This is me in St. Augustine, doing my best imitation of the "Ascot Opening Race" song from My Fair Lady =P


I think you look faaaabulous  darrrrling !! No joke!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 10, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I think you look faaaabulous  darrrrling !! No joke!!




Well thank you kindly @Kayelle   =)


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 10, 2020)

Contrary to popular opinion I didn't wear this and I can't recall any steel horse cowboy who did.



Anybody who wore this mess didn't work for AMTRAK. Everybody in the operating department called that logo the "pointless arrow".


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 10, 2020)

I was surprised when my son  took to wearing  different  styles of hats  while in High school.
He occasionally will wear a hat.

His grandfather favored  western hats to go with his square dance clothes.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 10, 2020)

Speaking of Ascot, we were in London during the first day of the races. The ladies were all wearing hats called "fascinators" here is a sample:


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 10, 2020)

I  can remember   buying   tiny hats  in the 50 -60s for myself.
Even after the kids  were in   school I'd wear a hat.
Now I wear  floppy sun hat  to protect against  sun damage.
I think I look like a  toadstool.


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> *Nothing IMO looks classier or sexier than a Homburg or Fedora on a well-dressed man. Separates real men from the boys...*
> 
> *I've got me Fedora on now and I'm in my birthday suit....hmmm... I do look smart.
> *


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Just out of curiosity why did men dress so nice & always wear hats back then? And how could they afford those snazzy outfits?


*They skint themselves to please nice ladies such as yourself, Marci. *


----------



## Gaer (Aug 10, 2020)

BONNIE!!  Holy cow!!!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 10, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> There was a time when a man, to be considered fully dressed, wouldn't venture outside without wearing a _hat.  _Now I'm not talking _ball caps, _or worse yet, ball caps worn backwards; I'm talking _real _hats of recognizable style.  Watch old black-and-white movies, and you'll see men wearing them.  Watch old newsreels, and you'll find a sea of hats wherever a crowd of men are depicted.  My father wore a hat going to or returning from work every day, even in summer heat.  It was expected, and was part of the male uniform of the day.  Even boys wore caps.  Can you imagine _Indiana Jones _without his rakish fedora?  I don't think so...
> 
> Do you remember when men routinely wore hats, those relics of a dressier age?  What memories do you have of them?
> 
> View attachment 117371


My dad always wore a fedora when he was dressed up.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

I remember the days when I used to waste hrs doing hair and makeup and trying to decide what to wear for a date. Lots of wasted life right there. LOL


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 10, 2020)

bowmore said:


> Speaking of Ascot, we were in London during the first day of the races. The ladies were all wearing hats called "fascinators" here is a sample:
> 
> View attachment 117455View attachment 117456


*Hmmmm....fascinating....the hats I mean.. *


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 10, 2020)

*I was once sat at the side of a river in Scotland, fishing, minding me own business, when there was this big bang, and me 'at flew off me napper into the river. 
It turned out that there was some drunken grouse shooters about, anyway, me napper is still sort of intact, though me 'at is like a colander......*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *I was once sat at the side of a river in Scotland, fishing, minding me own business, when there was this big bang, and me 'at flew off me napper into the river.
> It turned out that there was some drunken grouse shooters about, anyway, me napper is still sort of intact, though me 'at is like a colander......*


Better your hat than your head.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 10, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Contrary to popular opinion I didn't wear this and I can't recall any steel horse cowboy who did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My hat does not have the "pointless arrow". I have a logo pin for the Fillmore and Western tourist RR that I volunteer on.


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Better your hat than your head.


*Me 'at's more valuable that me 'ead.... *


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *Me 'at's more valuable that me 'ead.... *


Somehow I doubt that.


----------



## jujube (Aug 10, 2020)

Unfortunately, I have a big head (and I'm not just talking about my ego....). Hats tend to "perch" on my head.


----------



## win231 (Aug 10, 2020)

I only wear a hat when I'm walkin' in the rain.
And when I used to go on long hikes to prevent a sunburned neck.  I don't like hats.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 10, 2020)

bowmore said:


> My hat does not have the "pointless arrow". I have a logo pin for the Fillmore and Western tourist RR that I volunteer on.



That's a pretty cool setup. Your homepage is very professional too. Some of the Florida rail museums should only look as professional. Radio equipped it says on the side of the diesel. Do you know what frequency you're on? I don't see it listed in the Radioreference database for Ventura County.

www.fwry.com






Nice


----------



## bowmore (Aug 10, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> That's a pretty cool setup. Your homepage is very professional too. Some of the Florida rail museums should only look as professional. Radio equipped it says on the side of the diesel. Do you know what frequency you're on? I don't see it listed in the Radioreference database for Ventura County.
> 
> www.fwry.com
> 
> ...


Thank you. I do not know the frequency as our radios just have channel numbers on them. I have a list of all ithe Amtrak frequencies and when I am on Amtrak I take my scanner with me with all the frequencies programmed.


----------



## drifter (Aug 11, 2020)

Do any of you men and/or women wear hats? Hats as once worn is no longer but still hats/caps have made a comeback, at least the baseball type
caps. I have a number of hats and caps I wear in or out of season. What about you?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2020)

The only time I wear what could be called a hat is when it's cold out, and I need something to keep my head warm.  Mostly I have a hood on my coats that takes care of that.  Hats in general mess up the hair.  I'm not like the old lady in my avatar who wears it for a fashion statement.  Grin.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 11, 2020)

I wear hats in the winter time and they must cover my ears. Scarves as an obligatory head covering (in public) don't keep my head warm enough.


----------



## drifter (Aug 11, 2020)

Maybe one reason I wear a hat or cap is I don't have much hair to mess up. but then I've always thought
my hair stays pretty much in place when I take the hat off.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I wear hats in the winter time and they must cover my ears. Scarves as an obligatory head covering (in public) don't keep my head warm enough.


I'm assuming then that you are Muslim.  Don't you find the scarves bothersome?


drifter said:


> Maybe one reason I wear a hat or cap is I don't have much hair to mess up. but then I've always thought
> my hair stays pretty much in place when I take the hat off.


I have long hair, so mostly what a hat does is smash it.  One of the things I've found is that if I wear a hat my hair gets dirty faster.


----------



## drifter (Aug 11, 2020)

I just bought a cap o line,  a simple cotton cap. Haven’t gotten it yet This is what it looks like.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 11, 2020)

I never wear a hat,scarf or gloves. even in the coldest weather. Those parts of my body never seem to get cold.


----------



## drifter (Aug 11, 2020)

In cold weather I wear something like this.


----------



## drifter (Aug 11, 2020)

Or this.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2020)

It never gets cold enough here for me to need a hat. I do wear a visor in the sun though, because a hat doesn't let the heat out.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2020)

Hats won't stay on my head. I think my hair's too thick or too smooth .. they ride up. I wear coats and jackets with zip-on hoods in cold weather.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)

I wear hats a lot.. I have quite a few, and I spend a lot of time in the sun... you can see one in my avatar pic...

..here's another...


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 11, 2020)

My father wore a hat, dress jacket, and tie every day to go to work in NYC.  In the cold weather, he wore another nearly-extinct garment called a topcoat; have fun finding one of those today!  Hats were everywhere, and businesses then thrived on selling them.  You would have really stood out in some circles if you were hatless.  It was a classier age...


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I wear hats a lot.. I have quite a few, and I spend a lot of time in the sun... you can see one in my avatar pic...
> 
> ..here's another...


Hats suit you .. my daughter looks good in hats too. Wish I could keep them on my head!


----------



## Pete (Aug 11, 2020)

In my old home for the most part I always wore a hat but in Texas
because its so hot I only put one on for fun....


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 12, 2020)

Nope.  I don't recall my father ever wearing one.  His best friend did throughout the years though-  kind of like a beret or something similar.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

I've seen photos of my Dad in the 40's wearing a hat, like a fedora. Mom wore hats into the early 60's.


----------



## Jules (Aug 12, 2020)

A gentleman always removed his hat indoors.  Drove me crazy when my stepsons didn’t.  One of their friends never advanced academically, but his manners were impeccable. That hat always came off when he came into our house.  Don’t know what happened to him.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 23, 2020)

My dad wore a hat he never turned the brim down in front like every one else did. One more reason he was cool.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 15, 2022)

drifter said:


> Do any of you men and/or women wear hats? Hats as once worn is no longer but still hats/caps have made a comeback, at least the baseball type
> caps. I have a number of hats and caps I wear in or out of season. What about you?



Hat wearing has, I agree, gone out of fashion, except perhaps for a special occasion. Like others have said, a hat just finishes off the ensemble. As for being mocked, not once have I heard "Hey, Indy," on the contrary, any remarks at all have been complimentary. Thinking about it, I would say that it's my shoes that garner most comments.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 15, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 203738View attachment 203739View attachment 203740View attachment 203741View attachment 203742
> Hat wearing has, I agree, gone out of fashion, except perhaps for a special occasion. Like others have said, a hat just finishes off the ensemble. As for being mocked, not once have I heard "Hey, Indy," on the contrary, any remarks at all have been complimentary. Thinking about it, I would say that it's my shoes that garner most comments.


Senior Forums very own fashion icon!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 15, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Senior Forums very own fashion icon!



What a lovely compliment, thank you. 
These shoes get far more remarks than any hat I wear.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 16, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 203745
> What a lovely compliment, thank you.
> These shoes get far more remarks than any hat I wear.


Your welcome and it's well deserved.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 24, 2022)

At the festival that we are going to, my favourite milliner will have a trade stall there. Too many hats? Don't be silly.


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 24, 2022)

How interesting. In the 50s and 60s my father always wore a suit, but he never wore a hat. This was in southern Ontario, Canada. (I never saw the neighbor men wear hats either.)

He had been a musician in the 30s. Part of the stage costume was a hat. He said people made comments, indicating that they weren't used to seeing men with hats. This was in the eastern and southern US.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 24, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 236061View attachment 236062View attachment 236063View attachment 236064View attachment 236065
> At the festival that we are going to, my favourite milliner will have a trade stall there. Too many hats? Don't be silly.


We have a saying in my neck of the woods: "Go'on with your bad self !"  Sharp as 100 tacks, my friend. I so enjoy you "stylin' "


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 24, 2022)

This was amongst my mother's photos. I asked her about it once and I believe she said he was a relative. So handsome and debonair. Couldn't he have been in the movies?!!


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 24, 2022)

The only hat my father wore was his uniform hat, while my mother never went out without one.....carefully chosen to match her outfit.


----------



## Michael Z (Aug 25, 2022)

And I remember the little hat hanger clips on the back of each church pew. I remember asking my mom what those were for.


----------



## Devi (Aug 25, 2022)

My husband bought a really nice black wide-brimmed fedora recently. Was a little too tight for him, but it fits me perfectly! I snatched that up right away!


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 25, 2022)

My Father wore hats, and so did my mother, it was a 1940 or 1950 thing


----------



## Ronni (Aug 25, 2022)

Ron has a lot of hats. I like them too.
I worse a fascinator for our wedding

My favorite hat of Ron’s is his Panama

He has a leather Harley Davidson cap he’s had since his late teens. It’s sweat-stained and worn through in places. A couple of rips too from when he laid the bike down (before the helmet law) and luckily didn’t kill himself!!  It’s one of his most treasured possessions! He’ll often swap it out for his helmet when we ride and arrive somewhere for lunch or a pit stop.


I like caps too. I have a variety of different colors. And berets. As you can see I don’t wear them pulled forward (not a good look for me that way) they sit back on my head a bit..  They’re perfect for when my hair’s a mess or when we ride and I’ll swap one out for my helmet…helmet-hair is NOT flattering!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 25, 2022)

This about how many caps I had..


----------



## Devi (Aug 25, 2022)

Ronni, you and Ron are such a lovely couple. Love the hats, too!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2022)

I love  newsboy style caps,     and wear  the few that I have, in  the winter  months.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 25, 2022)

Devi said:


> Ronni, you and Ron are such a lovely couple. Love the hats, too!


You're right, great photos. This is the lady who makes my Aloha shirts and baggy trousers, seen here wearing the suit she made for herself.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

I like hats.. wear them a lot...


----------



## Pepper (Aug 25, 2022)

You look younger than your age & you have good posture @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You look younger than your age & you have good posture @hollydolly


Well thank you kindly....


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 25, 2022)

I never go out without a hat... usually a baseball cap for most activities or newsboy cap for more formal events, like going out for dinner or to a show. I started that habit when I started going bald.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 25, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I never go out without a hat... usually a baseball cap for most activities or newsboy cap for more formal events, like going out for dinner or to a show. I started that habit when I started going bald.


The fedora is my hat of choice. Some people have commented that they really like the hats that I wear but feel too self-conscious to wear a hat themselves. It's seems to be that they perceive jibes along the lines of: "Hey Indy, I like your hat." Not once have I heard a negative or mocking remark. Nearest ever was a younger fellow who said: "Love your hat, wish I had the balls to wear such a hat." Was that a compliment or an insult?


----------

